# Will touch ups flash through primer?



## Slayer (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I'm a drywall contractor and have been for about 30 years but, smooth Wall is not my forte. I have a textured ceiling that was textured really heavy and I wanted to slick it out. This is in my own house. I put three coats on it and a final skim coat and then I tinted some mud so I could tell where my touch-ups were and I touched it all up. I was talking to a friend that works for a commercial company and he told me that the touch-ups would probably show through the primer. He said to either sand the shit out of it and primer it and see what happens or skim it again with mud and do not do any touch-ups. Sand only. I'm just wondering, will these touch ups really show through the primer? He said it's best to do the touch-ups on smooth Wall after it's primed but that seems counterintuitive to me. Can anyone tell me what I should do? Thank you guys.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

test a spot. you are probably good...


----------



## Yunggranmassa (Oct 9, 2021)

Make sure to feather out primer over the touch up with a damp roller, then re-roll the whole surface & you'll be good. Hot mud touch ups tend to flash more than regular mud and spackling, but spot priming will diminish slick spots, or flashing, from touch ups.


----------

